#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam

## Mohamed

*Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam 
*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *Editorial Reviews*

*Product Description*
*The best preparation for discipline-specific FE exams* 60 practice problems, with full solutions A complete, simulated 4-hour discipline-specific exam Covers all the topics for that particular discipline Provides the in-depth review you need 

*Product Details*




*Paperback:* 104 pages*Publisher:* Professional Publications, Inc.; Second Edition, New Edition edition (August 15, 2006)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 1591260647*ISBN-13:* 978-1591260646

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam

----------


## tecnomare

Your previous efforts had helped a lot of us,
I don't know how to thank you for your valuable contributions.

----------

